
Finally Migrating from Redshift to Snowflake. Share your experience? - gutenberg
We are finally migrating from Amazon Redshift to Snowflake. I&#x27;ve read a lot about the &quot;pros&quot; but I am wondering, are there any downsides we should expect from the switch? What should we pay more attention to now that we don&#x27;t have to worry about performance anymore?
======
scapecast
Redshift is very predictable in terms of cost because of their pricing model.
But the bottleneck becomes query performance. When you run a lot of concurrent
queries, you may experience queue wait time. The recent launch of Concurrency
Scaling mitigates that a fair bit though.

For Snowflake, it's the other way around. Because Snowflake separates compute
and storage out of the box, Snowflake will spin up more resources to handle
the peak load in queries. So you'll have to watch your $$$.

Snowflake comes with less knobs to turn ("zero admin"), and that's a
convenience we've seen lots of data engineers appreciate. In short, you're
trading convenience for cost predictability.

We currently support Amazon Redshift with intermix.io for performance
monitoring. We are looking to build out support for Snowflake for query and
cost monitoring. If there's anybody on this thread who is open for an
exploratory call about Snowflake, please shoot me a note at lars at intermix
dot io.

------
squirrelly
Snowflake has one answer to every question. Use more compute == Spend more
money. E.g. Q: “This query is 2x slower than Redshift?” A: $

